# HOW-TO Breed Pseudomugil sp. (Egg Scattering Rainbows) [Pics 56K]



## ThatPlantedAquariumGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

That "mop" technique is really cool and unique! Thanks for the great instructions


----------



## Larry Grenier (Apr 19, 2005)

I think Killy folks also use the mop method. Thans very much for sharing; great job!


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Excellent directions. I'm sure a lot of people have heard how to do this, but never have gotten to ''see'' it to properly understand it. Spot on man.


----------



## houstonhobby (Dec 12, 2008)

This is a great thread! This could work for lots of egg scatterers. Maybe should be sticky.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

houstonhobby said:


> This is a great thread! This could work for lots of egg scatterers. Maybe should be sticky.


Thanks Everyone! How do I make it a sticky? So far its works for most scattering Rainbows. Its also a great snail trap as they tend to get into it but cant seem to escape


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

P.furcata is not really an egg scatterer. They lay their eggs one at a time throughout the day. The eggs are obviously sticky and can handle being touched. 

I first got this species in the late 1980's and I was keeping and breeding a lot of killies back then. I simply used the same mop method for the fucata with great success. 

The mop making step by step guide is very well done. Thanks for posting.

Bruce


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

if you want to do it more natural (or being lazy) the pseudomugil were breeding for me in my 120 community tank when i had water lettuce. the long roots were a great place for them to lay eggs hatch and be safe. for maximum numbers removing the eggs is by far the best.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

mgamer20o0 said:


> if you want to do it more natural (or being lazy) the pseudomugil were breeding for me in my 120 community tank when i had water lettuce. the long roots were a great place for them to lay eggs hatch and be safe. for maximum numbers removing the eggs is by far the best.


I have also had my Furcatas breeding in floating plats, like Frogs Bit. I prefer the Mop method though. Like you said, removing the eggs is your best chance for more fry. Plus it is a lot easier to see the eggs in the dark green yarn then to have to sift through the roots of your floating plants


----------



## pwninkev (May 10, 2009)

great pictures and a great tutorial!


----------

